# Losing power steering fluid



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

My '94 Altima with 183K miles has been losing power steering fluid for the past 6 months or so and there are no signs of leaking red fluid anywhere under the car or on the pavement where it's always parked at night. Is there some way the fluid could be sucked into the intake and burned along with the gas? I can't think of anywhere else it could go without leaving a mark of some kind. I have probably added at least a gallon of PS fluid in the last 6 months and if it is leaking there should be red stains under the car where it's usually parked overnight but there aren't any stains there at all. Any ideas??


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm3rd said:


> Is there some way the fluid could be sucked into the intake and burned along with the gas? I can't think of anywhere else it could go without leaving a mark of some kind. I have probably added at least a gallon of PS fluid in the last 6 months and if it is leaking there should be red stains under the car where it's usually parked overnight but there aren't any stains there at all. Any ideas??


The PS system is not linked to the engine in any way that fluid could get into the intake manifold and burned.

It is strange that if that much has leaked out there isn't any evidence someplace. I noticed my 94 leaked some out one of the hose fittings that is on the back side of the engine. Found a loose hose clamp. If you haven't looked under the back side of the engine near the oil filter area, then that might be a good place to look.

It's probably only leaking while the engine is running. Best thing to do is clean up any residue you can see, and start up the car and let it idle for while in the drive way to see if it leaves some evidence of leakage.


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

Good idea, I will try that. Thanks.


----------

